# My pelvis "clicks" during crunches



## Android (18 Jul 2006)

I'm getting myself into shape to join the reserves as an Infantry Officer this fall, but I'm running into some trouble with my crunches.

As I lower myself back onto the ground at the end of a crunch, I can feel and hear a pop/click from my lower back. It feels as if my spine moves a tiny bit right where it joins my pelvis. There's no pain, but I'm understandably concerned about this. I never used to do situps in the past because of this.

I've 6'3" and quite lean, and I've always had mediocre joints and flexibility. I can't touch my toes, and my knees used to hurt when I was going through my growth spurts. I don't have any joint issues with any other activities, just crunches. I've been pushing through and just doing them for the past 2 weeks and haven't noticed any changes or pain in the area.

Is this something serious? Will it disqualify me from service? Are there any exercises/stretches/supplements that can help with it?


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2006)

Go and see a doctor.

Any advise here would be purley speculative.

My $0.02 worth.

Regards


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jul 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Go and see a doctor.


absolutely


----------



## Trooper Hale (18 Jul 2006)

I'd go see a doctor if your worried about it. I actually have a pretty similiar thing happen when i do sit ups. I'm 6'1" and pretty lean myself. Sounds the same, although i only hear the pop or crack as i lower myself down, i dont "feel" anything really, just hear that creaky sort of thing.
Go to the doc and see what he says. Its purely up to you. You seem worried about it and it'll at least set your mind at rest.
Just remember its not fatal!


----------



## Jimmy C (18 Jul 2006)

Your not the only one with this problem. I'm pretty lean 6'2" and I get the same thing when I do sit-ups or crunches, no pain at all just that annoying popping sound. Best advice as it was mentioned is to go and see a doctor.


----------



## Android (18 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I plan on seeing a doctor before going too much farther, but at the moment I'm more interested in seeing if anybody screams out "good god, stop!"

It's a great relief to hear that I'm not the only one with this issue. I'll see a doctor soon just to get checked out.


----------



## Nemo888 (18 Jul 2006)

See a doctor. Proper joint care would save the Army millions of dollars every year. It turned out I had ankylosing spondylitis (arthritis in the spine, don't get turned off by the fancy name) Took me years to figure out how to get rid of the inflamation. Besides physio diet made a huge difference.
diet: I got rid of crap from my diet. White flour, coffee and hydrogenated oils. No beer, red wine is ok. 
supplements: Increased omega 3 and 9 (flax and borage oil) intake as well as huge daily doses of salmon oil. 800 to 1200 IU of vitamin E. These supplements actually block the process of inflamation. Then the regular glucosamine, chrondroitin and MSM(methylsulfonylmethane) to rebuild the damaged area.

This is just what worked for me. And it was many many years before it started to slow me down. But if you nip it in the bud before the inflammation becomes chronic you owe me one.

http://www.medicinenet.com/ankylosing_spondylitis/article.htm


----------



## mechanic_chick (1 Aug 2006)

Oh , well you're not the only one! My hip clicks too! But then again so does everything else on my body. It doesn't hurt me too too bad so I have disregarded the fact to see a Doc about it. If I do situps for along time it really does star to 'click' loud and start to almost pop , but I just keep going and dont think about it. Also though , I am double jointed in some areas , when I am standing I can pop my hip out somewhat. So , if you can do that it may just be something very simple. But if it is clicking constantly it's still not good on the joint. 

But , if you guys say its worth while then Ill go get it checked out! Only difference is im 5'2 , and by the sounds of it the taller leaner guys have this. Odd. Will be doing more research on this. Same things happen with my knees and ankle. 

Thanks for bringing that to my attention!


----------



## armyvern (1 Aug 2006)

I clicked too. But it hurt sometimes (especially when carrying a ruck). I went to the doctor. My SI joint was dislocated. They popped it back in, then I was fine and...no more clicking!!  Best advice??

*Go see your darn doctor already!!*


----------



## mechanic_chick (1 Aug 2006)

Popped it back in!!! What!!


----------



## reccecrewman (4 Aug 2006)

Well, you see, when a joint becomes removed from it's socket, that's generally what the doctor will do - pop it back into the socket.......


----------

